# suche gutes science fiction/fantasy Buch auf englisch



## zockerprince15 (26. April 2013)

Hey Leute habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge für englische fantasy oder science fiction Bücher? Vorzugsweise als ebook erhältlich, und ein link wäre nett. 
Wichtig ist nur das es auf englisch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

Meinst du für Kindle oder iTunes?

Hier die Foundation Trilogie von Isaac Asimov: Amazon.com: Foundation (Foundation Novels) eBook: Isaac Asimov: Kindle Store


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2013)

Meine Empfehlung:   Die Nightangel-Trilogie von Brent Weeks.  Habe sie auf Deutsch, und lese sie gerade zum zweiten Mal.  Gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsreihen,  und ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf dass er seine zweite Reihe mal fertig kriegt


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey Leute habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge für englische fantasy oder science fiction Bücher? Vorzugsweise als ebook erhältlich, und ein link wäre nett.
> Wichtig ist nur das es auf englisch.


 
Irgendwelche besonderen Vorlieben?
Die meisten Titel aus dem anderen Fantasy/SF-Thread kommen aus der englischsprachigen Ecke und von den Originalausgaben gibt es mehr als eBook als von den deutschen Übersetzungen.


----------



## neith (26. April 2013)

Hmm, gibt viele gute englische Fantasyreihen: The Wheel of Time, A song of ice and fire, Midkemia von Raymond Feist, LotR. Weiß nicht, ob es die Barracuda-Reiche auch auf Englisch und als ebook gibt, aber wäre auch eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## JanHasenbichler (26. April 2013)

Ich hab vor kurzen Physics of the Future: How Science Will Shape Human Destiny and Our Daily Lives by the Year 2100: Amazon.de: Michio Kaku: Englische Bücher von Michio Kaku gelesen und mir hat es sehr gefallen.

Es ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Science Fiction Buch, obwohl er natürlich von Wissenschaften spricht, die noch Fiktion sind, aber es ist trotzdem zu empfehlen.


----------



## wollekassel (26. April 2013)

Ich kenne zwar nur die deutsche Version, aber die Übersetzung und der Schreibstil ist schon in deutscher Sprache brilliant, jeder Satz ein Volltreffer. Die englische Version müsste dann der Knaller sein - ich rede von

DAN SIMMONS - Hyperion Gesänge + Der Fall von Hyperion http://www.amazon.de/Die-Hyperion-G...=UTF8&qid=1367005461&sr=8-2&keywords=hyperion

sowie die dazugehörigen Endymion Bücher http://www.amazon.de/Endymion-Pfort...67005735&sr=1-1&keywords=dan+simmons+endymion

-> aarggh, ich sehe gerade, sind vergriffen aarrrgh, schnell in die Buchhandlung und noch welche für später kaufen!

Eine Geschichte/Space Opera, die ihresgleichen sucht und für mich die vier besten Sci-Fi/Fantasy-Bücher sind, die mir je untergekommen sind. Soll auch verfilmt werden, aber das halte ich für nicht machbar.


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

@neith - Die Comics (oder graphic novels )?
Das wäre dann aber eine Übersetzung aus dem Französischen. 

@wollekassel - Die Hyperion-Gesänge ist schon der Sammelband mit beiden Teilen drin.

Eigentlich sind Hyperion und Endymion ja nicht wirklich vier Bücher, sondern eher zwei. 

Auch immer wieder nett:
Stephen R. Donaldson - The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever (Fantasy)
Stephen R. Donaldson - Der Amnion(engl. Gap)-Zyklus


----------



## wollekassel (26. April 2013)

Aber die Bücher sind doch der Knaller - oder nicht OctoCore? Die Geschichte und nachher das Ende von Endymion und Aenea! Kassad, Shrike, Moneta, ich muss die Bücher NOCHMAL lesen! Zum 4 mal dann ...


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

Schon der erste Satz ist voll der Knaller:


> Der Hegemoniekonsul saß auf dem Balkon seines Ebenholzraumschiffs und spielte Rachmaninoffs Prelude in cis-Moll auf einem uralten, aber gut erhaltenen Steinway, während sich große grüne Saurierwesen unten in den Sümpfen drängten und heulten.



Die mörderischen Kirchen-Killer in Endymion haben aber auch was. Naja - nur nicht spoilern. 
Zwei (oder von mir aus auch vier) meiner Lieblingsbücher.


----------



## wollekassel (26. April 2013)

Danke OctoCore für den guten Geschmack  

P.S: Die Hyperion Gesänge ist schon die Zusammenfassung von 1) Hyperion + 2) Der Sturz/Fall von Hyperion. Endymion ist die Zusammenfassung von 1) Pforten der Zeit + 2) Die Auferstehung. 

Oh man, ich werde die wieder rauskramen, die sind schon so abgenutzt meine Fresse 

Dan Simmons

Verdammt: Lass uns einen Hyperion Thread aufmachen


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2013)

Habe so ziemlich alles von Peter Hamilton gelesen, allerdings nur in deutsch (mein English reicht leider nicht für's Original). Sollte es auch als englische eBooks geben (auf jeden Fall bei amazon), hier findest Du nützliche Informationen: Peter F. Hamilton. Am besten hat mir eigentlich der Armageddon-Zyklus gefallen.


----------



## OctoCore (26. April 2013)

Was habe ich denn noch hier so rumliegen von Dan Simmons:
Die deutschen Ausgaben von
Children of the Night
Flashback
Hardcase
Ilium
Olympos

Aber nur Ilium + Olympos sind SF - und gehören mal wieder zusammen.


----------



## wollekassel (26. April 2013)

Oh fein, die habe ich noch nicht gelesen die Ilium und Olympos - sind bestimmt auch hammer was?!


----------



## OctoCore (27. April 2013)

Weiß nicht - interessantes Setting. Habe nur kurz reingeschnuppert. Hat mich aber nicht so gefangen genommen wie Hyperion, sonst hätte ich es kaum bis auf Weiteres erstmal aus der Hand gelegt. 
Das heißt natürlich in keiner Weise, dass es schlecht sein muss. Man braucht nur ein wenig Zeit um sich reinzulesen - dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## zockerprince15 (27. April 2013)

Ok danke schon mal für die Vorschläge, 

Besondere Vorlieben habe ich nicht, 

Und Sry das ich das nicht gleich gesagt habe,  ich habe einen Trekstor ebook-reader 4. Da sollten ja eigentlich auch die Bücher von Amazon gehen,  oder nicht?


----------



## mattinator (27. April 2013)

Im Prinzip nicht, aber kannst ja mal hier schauen: Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Kindle auch auf Trekstore lesen? (eBook-Reader: Test der aktuellen Modelle, von Kindle bis Tolino - COMPUTER BILD). Allerdings sollte es auch z.B. im Thalia-Shop genügend (gute) englische SciFi-eBooks geben.


----------



## OctoCore (27. April 2013)

Amazon hat eben sein eigenes Format - das sich überall lesen lässt (neben den Kindles), wo man die passende Lesesoftware installieren kann.
Nur geht das nicht auf anderen Readern, weil sie geschlossene Systeme sind.

Außerhalb der Amazonwelt ist Epub das Format der Wahl, auch für den Trekki - unabhängig davon, ob er auch andere Formate verdaut.

Aber Papier ist auch was Feines, und gar nicht mal so teuer.
Wenn schon für das Buch getrommelt wird, dann auch mal 'nen Link zur Originalversion:
Hyperion
The Fall of Hyperion
Für die paar Euro bekommt man echt was geboten - ist fast geschenkt, denn die beiden Teile sind jeder für sich nicht unbedingt dünn.
Ob man danach noch die Geschichte von Endymion liest, kann man dann selbst entscheiden - spielt im gleichen Universum, aber _Two hundred and seventy-four years after the fall ..._
Episch. Ganz großes (Kopf)Kino.
Wie immer Geschmackssache, natürlich.

Das ist aber auch gut, praktisch ein SF-Klassiker:
Ender's Game (Ender Wiggin Saga)
Weia - Major Motion Picture Event 2013 steht auf dem Cover. Ich krieg echt nix mit mehr mit. Die haben das verfilmt?
Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Buch. Bitte erst lesen, dann gucken.


----------



## MrPsyco (27. April 2013)

Was ich dir sehr empfehlen kann ist die A Song of Ice and Fire Reihe. Damit bist du dann auch eine weile beschäftigt


----------



## kalisschneider (29. April 2013)

The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel - The Enchantress von Michael Scott


----------



## Memphys (29. April 2013)

The Name of the Wind - Patrick Rothfuss

Zum einen von der Handlung her ein sehr gutes Buch, zum anderen ists im Englischen Original noch viel besser als in der exzellenten deutschen Übersetzung.


----------



## costa (4. Mai 2013)

A Song Of Ice And Fire die komplette Serie 
Sehr zu empfehlen.

Costa


----------



## Laudian (4. Mai 2013)

A Song of Ice and Fire ist natürlich eine klasse Buchreihe.
Mein persönlicher Fantasy Favorit wäre die "Black Jewels Trilogy" by Anne Bishop. Wirklich grandiose dark-Fanatsy.


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Mai 2013)

Ok danke an alle.  Ich hab mir jetzt mal a song of ice and fire geholt und werde es mal lesen. Gabe es zum Glück auch als ebook


----------



## Laudian (8. Mai 2013)

Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

First Law Trilogy


----------

